# Trojan 6v



## ColoradoChip

I am a new out back owner, and I am thinking about replacing the 2x12v with 2x6v. I saw Energizer 6V batteries at Sams Clur for $63.00. I also found the Trojan 105s on the web for about $95.00 a piece. I know nothing about batteries. Is it worth the extra cash for the Trojans? On a side note, we do alot of dry camping here in Colorado, wher we have alot of sunshine. I'm also planning on swapping out to leds for the interior lights. Does anyone have an opinion on whether I can get by with one of the solar trickle charge setups, or do I need the 80-120 watt on the roof setup? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## skippershe

Not sure about the Energizers, but I've heard lots of good things about the Trojan 105's









That's one mod we haven't gotten to yet, but hopefully will get to it one day soon...The Trojans would be our choice.


----------



## Y-Guy

I've been hearing some good reports about the 6v batteries from Costco and Sam's Club. Check the warranty as I think they are better then what you get with Trojan or Interstate. Guess is that Sam's battery prices will rise pretty soon from what I've heard.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'll give the Trojan 105's two HUGE thumbs up
















Best batteries I've ever owned. I loved them so much I replace my old boat battery with a new Trojan battery and it provides about 1 more day of trolling (small electric motor)


----------



## bentpixel

I got Trojans too. Luv 'em.







I hope to get about 8 years of service. Sam's batteries need to last 5.3 years to equal the Trojans, longer to make $$. If the warranty is for 6 years sound like a deal.









I highly recommend the small square solar panel (15w). It seems a little pricey but it is just enough to keep the fully charged batteries topped up and save your investment. My dream setup is a 180 watt panel and a good charge controller to dry camp for extended periods (perhaps beyond a week with conservation). Many have manage well with less. Figure the panel output times six hour a day charging (yearly average) to yield your recovery amount. If your daily useage is less you can go on, and on, and on.....























Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## renegade21rs

Y-Guy said:


> I've been hearing some good reports about the 6v batteries from Costco and Sam's Club. Check the warranty as I think they are better then what you get with Trojan or Interstate. Guess is that Sam's battery prices will rise pretty soon from what I've heard.


For what it's worth, I purchased an Energizer 12-volt battery from Sam's Club the beginning of last season, and it didn't give me any problems all summer. I think my $63.00 was well-spent. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Nathan

Y-Guy said:


> I've been hearing some good reports about the 6v batteries from Costco and Sam's Club. Check the warranty as I think they are better then what you get with Trojan or Interstate. Guess is that Sam's battery prices will rise pretty soon from what I've heard.


Ok, what have you heard?!?!








The 6V's have been sitting in the ~$65 range for several years now at these warehouse clubs. So, is something changing I need to know about.


----------



## Kyoutbacker

I bought two trojan T-125's and are very happy with them. The first thing I noticed after I bought them, was that the converter fan did not run hardly at all compared to the single 12v I had from the dealer. Getting rid of that noise was worth it alone.
I use a 5w solar panel to keep them topped off when not on external power and just sitting at home.
Depending on your dry camping needs, I would recommend 80w-180w solar panels and the charge controller. Top the batteries off with a generator when and if you need to.
It all comes done to your personal needs. There are quite a few websites devoted to full-time drycamping. You might pick up a few hints there.


----------



## Ghosty

Kyoutbacker said:


> I bought two trojan T-125's and are very happy with them. The first thing I noticed after I bought them, was that the converter fan did not run hardly at all compared to the single 12v I had from the dealer. Getting rid of that noise was worth it alone.
> I use a 5w solar panel to keep them topped off when not on external power and just sitting at home.
> Depending on your dry camping needs, I would recommend 80w-180w solar panels and the charge controller. Top the batteries off with a generator when and if you need to.
> It all comes done to your personal needs. There are quite a few websites devoted to full-time drycamping. You might pick up a few hints there.


X2 on virtually everything....

I have two T-125's... man these things go on forever ... I have gone 4-5 days running everything i needed to... I also have a 75w solar panel that charges the heck out of these things during the ay -- but we are talking about South Texas so plenty of daylight...

But I would go with Trojans -- they are number rated in the world for a reason.... and man are they heavy....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ghosty said:


> .... and man are they heavy....


All that power comes from BIG heavy plates....


----------



## Sluggo54

Oregon_Camper said:


> .... and man are they heavy....


All that power comes from BIG heavy plates....








[/quote]

Aye. Mine sit in a trough inside the front compartment door on the fiver. Man, it is a grunt-fest getting those critters in and out of there. Only gripe, and it isn't the batteries, is that I inevitably smack my onion on the top of the door opening frame when I'm checking the water. It can be one of those up and down things - hit the top of the head, the head drops instinctively, the chin contacts the battery so the head jerks up, and on and on until I am comatose.

Sluggo


----------



## raynardo

Dual 6v Trojans are the way to go. I switched about a year ago and am so much happier than when I had dual 12v Interstate batteries. I used one 15w solar panel (about $100 with charge controller on sale) to keep them topped off when I went dry camping. I just purchased a second 15w solar panel that will connect to the first one.

These batteries appear to be stronger, hold their charge longer, and even charge faster. I would never go back to 12v. I highly recommend the Trojans.

Having said that, Costco has a great warranty and always stands behind their products. You may want to do some research and learn who manufacturers their 6v batteries - heck they might even be Trojans in disguise!


----------



## Nathan

raynardo said:


> Dual 6v Trojans are the way to go. I switched about a year ago and am so much happier than when I had dual 12v Interstate batteries. I used one 15w solar panel (about $100 with charge controller on sale) to keep them topped off when I went dry camping. I just purchased a second 15w solar panel that will connect to the first one.
> 
> These batteries appear to be stronger, hold their charge longer, and even charge faster. I would never go back to 12v. I highly recommend the Trojans.
> 
> Having said that, Costco has a great warranty and always stands behind their products. You may want to do some research and learn who manufacturers their 6v batteries - heck they might even be Trojans in disguise!


I've heard the Costco are Johnson Controls...


----------



## BoaterDan

I'm the kind of person that would buy the Sams Club batteries just to support the underdog, unless they were clearly inferior.

On the other hand, if you think about how much you'll use these batteries, the roughly $60 difference is pretty trivial if you're the type that is more comforable with product that's been tried and tested thousands of times over.


----------



## ColoradoChip

BoaterDan said:


> I'm the kind of person that would buy the Sams Club batteries just to support the underdog, unless they were clearly inferior.
> 
> On the other hand, if you think about how much you'll use these batteries, the roughly $60 difference is pretty trivial if you're the type that is more comforable with product that's been tried and tested thousands of times over.


Thanks for all of the advice. Sam's warranty is 12 mos replacement / 36 mos prorated. That's nothing special, so I think I'm going to get the Trojans. I saw them for about $90 a piece on line. Is that a good price? Can anyone recommend a good place to get them? Also, I am going to order a solar trickle charger, and I'll probably end up getting a generator. Any suggestions on where to get the solar charger?


----------



## Kyoutbacker

I bought my solar trickle charger thru Amazon.com. They were the least expensive and offered free shipping at that time. If you buy above a 12w solar charger you should use a charge controller.


----------



## Nathan

ColoradoChip said:


> I'm the kind of person that would buy the Sams Club batteries just to support the underdog, unless they were clearly inferior.
> 
> On the other hand, if you think about how much you'll use these batteries, the roughly $60 difference is pretty trivial if you're the type that is more comforable with product that's been tried and tested thousands of times over.


Thanks for all of the advice. Sam's warranty is 12 mos replacement / 36 mos prorated. That's nothing special, so I think I'm going to get the Trojans. I saw them for about $90 a piece on line. Is that a good price? Can anyone recommend a good place to get them? Also, I am going to order a solar trickle charger, and I'll probably end up getting a generator. Any suggestions on where to get the solar charger?
[/quote]
X2 on Amazon for the Solar. I got 15W panels for under $70 with free shipping


----------



## ColoradoChip

Nathan said:


> I'm the kind of person that would buy the Sams Club batteries just to support the underdog, unless they were clearly inferior.
> 
> On the other hand, if you think about how much you'll use these batteries, the roughly $60 difference is pretty trivial if you're the type that is more comforable with product that's been tried and tested thousands of times over.


Thanks for all of the advice. Sam's warranty is 12 mos replacement / 36 mos prorated. That's nothing special, so I think I'm going to get the Trojans. I saw them for about $90 a piece on line. Is that a good price? Can anyone recommend a good place to get them? Also, I am going to order a solar trickle charger, and I'll probably end up getting a generator. Any suggestions on where to get the solar charger?
[/quote]
X2 on Amazon for the Solar. I got 15W panels for under $70 with free shipping








[/quote]
If you use a 15W panel, then did you also get a charge controller?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ColoradoChip said:


> If you use a 15W panel, then did you also get a charge controller?


I used one on my 15w panel...figure better safe then sorry.


----------



## ColoradoChip

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you use a 15W panel, then did you also get a charge controller?


I used one on my 15w panel...figure better safe then sorry.
[/quote]

Hi, Jim-

It looks lke you do quite a bit of dry camping. I am going to uprade to LEDs, and I've ordred the 2 x 6v Trojans. Would I be OK with a 15 watt panel in you opinion to dry camp for 3-4 days? We don't watch TV or anything, but my wife does like to run the heater, as it get pretty chilly at night in the Colorado Mountains! By the way, how was Breckenridge? That's my old stomping grounds. I'm a Summit High grad. We're having an epic year!

Thanks

Chip


----------



## raynardo

ColoradoChip said:


> Would I be OK with a 15 watt panel in you opinion to dry camp for 3-4 days? We don't watch TV or anything, but my wife does like to run the heater, as it get pretty chilly at night in the Colorado Mountains!


Two 6v Trojan batteries, LED lights, a 15w solar panel, and a catalytic heater that works with those 12oz green propane tanks should keep you going for 3-4 days.

I've done it with all of the above mentioned items for three days and two nights.

I just purchased a second 15w solar panel (it hasn't arrived yet) as well as I take a Honda e2000ui generator along - just in case....

You can also gander at these websites:

www.rv-boondocking-the-good-life.com/index.html
www.phrannie.org/boondock.html
www.rvhometown.com/HTML/Articles/Boondocking.htm

This should give you a good start.


----------



## Nathan

ColoradoChip said:


> X2 on Amazon for the Solar. I got 15W panels for under $70 with free shipping


 If you use a 15W panel, then did you also get a charge controller?
[/quote]

The operative word was panels...








But yes, DW gave me a charge controller and 1 panel for Christmas with permission to buy as much as I "needed"








I have 3 15W panels now keeping my batts topped up for the winter. I still want to also get a bigger stand alone panel also, but I'll be mounting the 15W's to the roof this spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ColoradoChip said:


> By the way, how was Breckenridge? That's my old stomping grounds. I'm a Summit High grad. We're having an epic year!


I was a GREAT trip. At the top of Summit 9 (think that is the name) it was -20. Yikes! That is COLD!







Factor in wind chill and we were somewhere around -45. Snow was great...skiing was the best! Great "guys" weekend!


----------



## ColoradoChip

Oregon_Camper said:


> By the way, how was Breckenridge? That's my old stomping grounds. I'm a Summit High grad. We're having an epic year!


I was a GREAT trip. At the top of Summit 9 (think that is the name) it was -20. Yikes! That is COLD!







Factor in wind chill and we were somewhere around -45. Snow was great...skiing was the best! Great "guys" weekend!
[/quote]

Thanks for the advice on the solar. I'm thinking that I should still get a small trickle charger to charge the trojans while they are in storage. I'll probably just look for a small setup, I guess. If you've got any suggestions, I welcome them!

Oregon Camper, I'm glad that you enjoyed our snow. Too bad about the cold. reck cn tend to be that way. If you're out this way again, let me know. I'd love to show you around. By the way, we'll be out on the Olympic Peninsula for my little brother's wedding in early October. We'll be caravanning out with a good friend who has an airstream. If you;ve got any recommendations for the Oregon / Washington camping scene, I'd love some input!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ColoradoChip said:


> By the way, we'll be out on the Olympic Peninsula for my little brother's wedding in early October. We'll be caravanning out with a good friend who has an airstream. If you;ve got any recommendations for the Oregon / Washington camping scene, I'd love some input!


Do you have a tentative route? Based on that, the PNW Outbackers crew can find you some great locations.


----------



## ColoradoChip

Oregon_Camper said:


> By the way, we'll be out on the Olympic Peninsula for my little brother's wedding in early October. We'll be caravanning out with a good friend who has an airstream. If you;ve got any recommendations for the Oregon / Washington camping scene, I'd love some input!


Do you have a tentative route? Based on that, the PNW Outbackers crew can find you some great locations.
[/quote]

Not yet. Probably just head West on I-80 or I-90. The's getting married at the Lake Crescent Lodge near Port Angeles, so I'll probably look at something close to there for a few nights. I saw your recommendations on another thread about good Oregon and Washington campgrounds, so maybe I'll just check those out. Is the Crescent Lake campground you mentioned in the same vincinity on the Olympic Peninsula?


----------



## BoaterDan

Just looked at that boondocking site and saw a very interesting idea.

Since our trailers are qualified as second homes for mortgage interest deductions, wouldn't a solar system for it qualify for the tax credit?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Makes cents to me


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BoaterDan said:


> Just looked at that boondocking site and saw a very interesting idea.
> 
> Since our trailers are qualified as second homes for mortgage interest deductions, wouldn't a solar system for it qualify for the tax credit?


Great question!


----------



## ColoradoChip

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just looked at that boondocking site and saw a very interesting idea.
> 
> Since our trailers are qualified as second homes for mortgage interest deductions, wouldn't a solar system for it qualify for the tax credit?


Great question!








[/quote]

Yes, my CPA said that any solar upgrades can be used for the tax credit.


----------



## ColoradoChip

ColoradoChip said:


> Just looked at that boondocking site and saw a very interesting idea.
> 
> Since our trailers are qualified as second homes for mortgage interest deductions, wouldn't a solar system for it qualify for the tax credit?


Great question!








[/quote]

Yes, my CPA said that any solar upgrades can be used for the tax credit.
[/quote]

By the way, I have ordered the trojan 105s, and I have figured out how to hook them up from the many posts on this site. What I haven't seen is what needs to be done to mount the battery. My trailer has two OEM 12Vs on it. I would imagine that the trojans are not going to fit in teh oem battery boxes, are they? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ColoradoChip said:


> By the way, I have ordered the trojan 105s, and I have figured out how to hook them up from the many posts on this site. What I haven't seen is what needs to be done to mount the battery. My trailer has two OEM 12Vs on it. I would imagine that the trojans are not going to fit in teh oem battery boxes, are they? Any help would be much appreciated!


Mine fit in the box...just a bit taller then the 12's.


----------



## raynardo

ColoradoChip said:


> I would imagine that the trojans are not going to fit in teh oem battery boxes, are they? Any help would be much appreciated!


They'll fit in the box, but you won't get the cover on. Big deal. You don't need it. Also, they are suprisingly much heavier, again no big deal.

Just remember, they'll make you wonder why you didn't switch sooner.

I last went camping the weekend after Thanksgiving. I disconnected the negative terminal from one of the batteries. I'm camping this weekend in 29 Palms, just outside of Joshua Tree National Park - went 4-wheeling today with another group I'm a member of. Anyway, back to the point, when I connected that negative terminal, the batteries were alive! After almost three months without use, they had more than enough power to work the electric tongue jack. If I had done the same thing with my two 12v Interstate deep cycle batteries, they would have been too week to drive that same tongue jack after less than a month!

And they work better when I'm dry camping as well, even though I'm at a "resort" again this weekend.


----------



## ColoradoChip

raynardo said:


> I would imagine that the trojans are not going to fit in teh oem battery boxes, are they? Any help would be much appreciated!


They'll fit in the box, but you won't get the cover on. Big deal. You don't need it. Also, they are suprisingly much heavier, again no big deal.

Just remember, they'll make you wonder why you didn't switch sooner.

I last went camping the weekend after Thanksgiving. I disconnected the negative terminal from one of the batteries. I'm camping this weekend in 29 Palms, just outside of Joshua Tree National Park - went 4-wheeling today with another group I'm a member of. Anyway, back to the point, when I connected that negative terminal, the batteries were alive! After almost three months without use, they had more than enough power to work the electric tongue jack. If I had done the same thing with my two 12v Interstate deep cycle batteries, they would have been too week to drive that same tongue jack after less than a month!

And they work better when I'm dry camping as well, even though I'm at a "resort" again this weekend.
[/quote]

That's great news about the box! I can't wait to get them here and installed!


----------



## ColoradoChip

Well, my batteries aren't coming. I had oreder them from a place called www.outdoor-equipment-parts.com (Hearnsberger Industries) and now have been informed that due to shipping problems, my order has been cancelled. Who knows what that means! I can't get anyone from the company to call me or email me with an answer. They had them for $90 a piece, and $15 total for shipping. It seems like everyone else is at lease $120 a piece with a minimum of $40 in shipping charges. Now I'm leaning back to the $63.00 Sams Club batteries. Does anyone know where I can get some T-105s at a reasonable price?


----------



## Kyoutbacker

http://www.trojan-battery.com/FindDealer.aspx

Try putting your zipcode in the above website. That's how I found my local dealer. I paid $94 for T-125's. Also, the local guy stocked the additional cable I needed, etc.


----------



## ColoradoChip

Kyoutbacker said:


> http://www.trojan-battery.com/FindDealer.aspx
> 
> Try putting your zipcode in the above website. That's how I found my local dealer. I paid $94 for T-125's. Also, the local guy stocked the additional cable I needed, etc.


I've done that, and called them all, but I can't find anyone below $135 each, which is double the Sam's Club ones!


----------



## Kyoutbacker

Whew ! I don't think I would have bought them either at that price.









All the country clubs must be buying them for golf carts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ColoradoChip said:


> Well, my batteries aren't coming. I had oreder them from a place called www.outdoor-equipment-parts.com (Hearnsberger Industries) and now have been informed that due to shipping problems, my order has been cancelled. *Who knows what that means!* I can't get anyone from the company to call me or email me with an answer. They had them for $90 a piece, and $15 total for shipping. It seems like everyone else is at lease $120 a piece with a minimum of $40 in shipping charges. Now I'm leaning back to the $63.00 Sams Club batteries. Does anyone know where I can get some T-105s at a reasonable price?


This means they found an error in pricing and just cancelled the order. Just another reason why online companies don't charge you for something until it actually ships.


----------



## Nathan

Just checked yesterday. Costco is now sitting at $78 a piece for their generics.


----------



## ColoradoChip

Nathan said:


> Just checked yesterday. Costco is now sitting at $78 a piece for their generics.


I'll check Sams tomorrow. Hopefully they are still in the $63 range.


----------



## ColoradoChip

ColoradoChip said:


> I'm the kind of person that would buy the Sams Club batteries just to support the underdog, unless they were clearly inferior.
> 
> On the other hand, if you think about how much you'll use these batteries, the roughly $60 difference is pretty trivial if you're the type that is more comforable with product that's been tried and tested thousands of times over.


Thanks for all of the advice. Sam's warranty is 12 mos replacement / 36 mos prorated. That's nothing special, so I think I'm going to get the Trojans. I saw them for about $90 a piece on line. Is that a good price? Can anyone recommend a good place to get them? Also, I am going to order a solar trickle charger, and I'll probably end up getting a generator. Any suggestions on where to get the solar charger?
[/quote]

Well, they online dealer cancelled my order due to "Shipping Problems" The lowest that I could find them for elsewhere is $125.00. I pulled the trigger on two Sam's 6vs yesterday for $66.00 each. Anyone know what size / type of extra cable I need?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ColoradoChip said:


> . Anyone know what size / type of extra cable I need?


I would wait until you get the batteries on the Outback and then measure the distance you need (use a string...then measure the string).

Here is a wiring diagram...just in case.


----------



## ColoradoChip

Oregon_Camper said:


> . Anyone know what size / type of extra cable I need?


I would wait until you get the batteries on the Outback and then measure the distance you need (use a string...then measure the string).

Here is a wiring diagram...just in case.









[/quote]

I have also ordered the 15 watt solar sunforce solar charger / controller from Amazon. How does that need to be hooked up to 2 x 6volts? Do I just hook it to one battery, or do I hook it to the +12 volt on one battery (upper left in this pic) and to the ground of the second battery (lower right in this pic)?


----------



## California Jim

Two 6v batts wired in series essentially become one 12v battery as far as connections go. Follow the lead of where your trailer hooks up for charging. POSITIVE on one batt, NEGATIVE on the other. Just act like you have one 12v battery.


----------



## ColoradoChip

California Jim said:


> Two 6v batts wired in series essentially become one 12v battery as far as connections go. Follow the lead of where your trailer hooks up for charging. POSITIVE on one batt, NEGATIVE on the other. Just act like you have one 12v battery.


Thanks, Jim. That's what I thought.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ColoradoChip said:


> Two 6v batts wired in series essentially become one 12v battery as far as connections go. Follow the lead of where your trailer hooks up for charging. POSITIVE on one batt, NEGATIVE on the other. Just act like you have one 12v battery.


Thanks, Jim. That's what I thought.
[/quote]

Better safe than sorry.


----------

